# Pfad zum Applet



## ich_wills_wissen (27. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

tüftel jetzt hier schon stundenlang rum und komme nicht weiter.. 
es geht um Folgendes:

In meiner Anwendung soll ein Browser ein HTML-Dokument mit eingebettetem Applet öffnen.
Dazu habe ich zunächst ein HTML-Dokument erzeugt (im selben Package / Pfad wie die aufrufende Klasse).
Der Browser konnte dies jedoch nicht finden, weswegen ich setText() benutze:


```
...

public class derBrowser
{
...

Browser browser = new Browser(c1, SWT.NONE);
browser.setText("<html><head></head><body>"+
            "<APPLET code='.\\M4AppletSample.class' width='320'"+
                      "height='240'>" +
                "<PARAM name='url' value='rtsp://195.2.172.199/meinfilm.mov'>" +
                    "Applets werden von diesem Browser leider nicht unterstützt.</APPLET></body></html>");
browser.setLayoutData(fd02);

...
}
```

Wie zu erkennen soll das Applet "M4AppletSample.class" angezeigt werden. Dieses Applet soll jedoch
nirgends runtergeladen werden, sondern es befindet sich im selben Package / Pfad wie die Klasse, in der auch der Browser erzeugt wird. Der Browser lädt das HTML Dokument, kann aber irgendwie nicht das Applet finden.
Ich habe auchschon probiert das Ganze ohne .\\ anzugeben, also so:


```
<APPLET code='M4AppletSample.class' ...
```

leider mit dem selben Ergebnis: es funktioniert nicht 

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte ?


Gruß,

ich_wills_wissen


P.s.: Mein Package sieht ungefähr so aus:

de.meinName.nocheinWort
                                  |
                                  |----M4AppletSample.java
                                  |----derBrowser.java
                                  |----test.html    // das ist das html-Dokument, das der Browser nicht finden will...


----------



## EOB (5. Okt 2006)

was soll denn das fuer ein browser sein?

EDIT: aha, ist browser in swt...hm..dann kann ich nix zu sagen. sorry! 

gruesse :roll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Okt 2006)

Der Teil des Applet-Tags, den du gepostst hast, ist falsch!

Es muss so aussehen:

```
<APPLET code="de.meinName.nocheinWort.M4AppletSample.class" ...
```
In deinem Applet muss dann natürlich auch dieses Package deklariert sein.
Und Anführungszeichen verwenden, nicht Hochkommata!


----------

